# RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10]



## LiL_JeT

I also have a similar problem with the device driver:sigh:

my sound was working fine there was no problems with it, untill my computer had crashed after trying to play a dvd my registry hives became corrupted..and i could not recover or fix the problem..so i formatted my notebook and installed XP home edition SP2.

after the installation i noticed to drivers that were needed, which was-

EtherNet Controller
MultiMedia Audio Controller

I could not find a driver for my EtherNet Controller, But managed to find one for my Audio Controller which is Realtek ALC250 AC'97 Audio. I visited the Realtek website and downloaded it and installed it and after installing the driver i got this error message

*"This device cannot start. (Code 10)"*

I am not certain IF the EtherNet Controller has anything to do with it.

But i checked to see if the driver i downloaded was installed which it was, i aslo checked the sounds and audio and it said that i did not have a sound device installed. though my media player can play videos but no sound will work. I even check in the administrative tools and checked my windows audio from the services and applications, and the service status was still on started.. it was not stopped.

So i uninstalled it and reinstalled the driver and it still didnt work. I also booted in safe mode and uninstalled it and rebooted to normal mode and re-installed and it still did not work.

and i still havnt found a driver for my Ethernet Controller.

It would be much appreciated if someone could help resolve this, for i am all out of ideas:4-dontkno 

this is my notebooks info it it comes in handy

*Main Circuit Board:*
Board: TOSHIBA Satellite PRO L20 
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: TOSHIBA V1.50 09/23/05

*Operating System*
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Quick question or so...Did you download the AC97 program from your motherboard disk after you formatted?

When you got to device manager, are there red or yellow marks there indicating the lack of a driver install?

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## LiL_JeT

After i had formatted, in the device manager there was a new root directory 
called Other Devices. There was a Yellow circle with a black 
exclaimation mark indicating there was a driver needed for 

Multimedia Audio Controller
Ethernet Controller

There were also other drivers needed for other devices in the list, but they are already taken care of.

But No i do not have the motherboard disk or any disk to install the drivers from, I download the AC'97 from Realtek site for the Multimedia Audio Controller

But I cannot find a driver for Ethernet Controller. 

After the AC'97 was downloaded i went to add new hardware and it detected that i had a Multimedia Audio Controller and installed the AC'97 driver. When i looked at device manager again the MultiMedia Audio controller was no longer in Other Device but in Sound, Video and game controller with a yellow circle. This time round it wasnt called Multimedia Audio Controller. It was called RealTek AC'97 Audio and the device status said 

*This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

Sorry if i write to much bro lol.. but im trying to give as much info as i can, And sorry if its hard to understand as well for i am not much of a computer wiz lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Use Everest under my signature and find out what motherboard you have in the computer with that program. Then, you can go to the motherboard manufacturer's website and download the items that fit that motherboard like the AC97 and the Ethernet Controller that would be found on that motherboard disk.


----------



## LiL_JeT

I have visited a few sites with the mobo type but i still cannot find any drivers for the AC'97 or Ethernet controller:sigh: 

do you think you can help look for it? im all outta ideas

This is wat Everest gathered wen i did a report

*Motherboard:*
CPU Type.................Mobile Intel Celeron M 360, 1400 MHz (14 x 100) 
Motherboard Name.....TOSHIBA Satellite PRO L20 
Motherboard Chipset...Unknown 
System Memory.........192 MB 
BIOS Type................Phoenix (09/23/05) 

*Multimedia:*
Audio Adapter............ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller 

i think thats the AC'97 i got at the moment, not sure lol

Sorry to put you through so much trouble.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Have you tried these drivers: 

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU


----------



## LiL_JeT

thanks for that site.. i'll book mark it now .. i got the sound driver needed and the sound is good now thanks for that i appreciate the help:smile: 

but now i still have my ethernet controller to find.. but on that link you gave me i dont have a clue which catagory to look for the controller i need lol

would you have any clue?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Well, great to hear that you got the sound going......wow, that one was so tough to find. I will look around and see what I can find on the ethernet driver. Laptops aren't my thing, but at times I get lucky. Will get back if I can find something on your other problem.


----------



## LiL_JeT

I know wat you mean about hard to find.. i tried for a few days on end jst trying to find the right site.. i visted so many sites... that jst took me to a deadend lol, and laptops arnt my style either.. im normally on a desktop computer which is more easier to do lol..

i been looking for the ethernet driver but no luck as well.. though i bet you'll find it faster then me lol

and thanks again for your help i would of been lost ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Use the same site I gave you and put in the driver request that you need. I got those network drivers up a couple of times, but can't tie to it exactly since it comes back to the search area when i copy the link. I just can't get the download link to copy properly. Give it a try and I think you will find it in this link.


----------



## LiL_JeT

i have already tried that and there was no search results found 
but if you wana take alook

the product type is -Notebook
the family is - Satelite pro
the product series is - Satelite pro L series
the model is - Satelite pro L20
Windows is - XP
the country is - Australia

yea i searched for the ethernet controller but no go  and i dont know wat type of driver is needed for that lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Give this a try:

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU

If that does not return the download, then put this in the blanks:

Notebook
Satellite Pro
Satellite Pro L Series
Satellite Pro L20
Windows XP
LAN Driver
Australia
English

Should Return:

*08-02-06<>LAN Driver<>RealTech Semiconductor Corp.<> Windows XP<>5.620.1202.2004<>World Wide*

Let me know what happens with this one.


----------



## LiL_JeT

ahhhh great! its worked nicely ! all my drivers are installed now 

thanks so much for your help bro

Your the best!ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

You are most welcome. Don't be a stranger on here now, stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------



## bsunben

*!hi!*

HI jet :1angel: would be greatly appreciated how you found out your sound driver! :laugh: thanks a lot :sigh:


----------



## LiL_JeT

sorry bsunben i dont understand you.. how i found out as in, how i know wat driver i needed for my notebook? well before it crashed i saw it was a REALTEK driver... but i also found out that it was realtek after i search for my computer and looked at wat came with it at purchase and i was lucky and in the list it said REALTEK =]

but if you need to find out, guessing from wat i learnt from tumbleweed36. use the program called everest located under his name and get your motherboard name and visit the manufacturer's site and it will all be there :tongue:


----------



## slyman82

*audio device*

Hi I have had the same error code and problems with my audio device, I have dowloaded that Everest and it says:
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]
when i click this to download driver the intel website says page not found ,How do i sort out my audio device.Thanks


----------



## LiL_JeT

well the site u are downloading at has been removed im guessing. u will have to look for another site for ur audio driver.

what computer/laptop do you have?


----------



## chakubanga

I have an Issue the size of Mount Rushmore. I have the Sound Driver for VAIO PCG-Z1WAMP, Which is detected as AC97, I keep on Installing it but alas in vain! Since that stupid yellow exclamation doesnt quit. Finaly now the system is giving me the *This device cannot start [code 10] * How do I get out of this.. Please someone help. Here below are my Specs:

VAIO -PCG-Z1WAMP
OS: WINXP PRO
RAM: 512

HELP!


----------



## LiL_JeT

hey bud, its a pain isnt it. sounds like u just need to download the correct driver for your mother board. have u tried to use the recovery disc?

just in case i found a few sites that might have ur drivers

http://www.vaio-link.com/submenu/downloads.asp?site=voe_en_gb_cons

http://b2b.sony.com/b2bMicrosites/landingpage/vaio_drivers/download_vaio_drivers.html

try them to sites for now, and let me know if they work.


----------



## chakubanga

LiL Jet: Thank you very much for this info. I had been there before and couldnt get my model, even when I entered the serial and model it rejected it.. Dont know why!

What I did is. I reformated and worked on it again ground up... AND it works fine now...

Thank you very much for all the help.


----------



## LiL_JeT

No worries my friend, so its fixed finally!! yay!!


----------



## Orthindustries

uh ... i am a moderatley advanced programmer but. i stll am lost as ever i have a gateway desktop pc i am running of the mother board e210882 and my audio controllers do not work this computer was given to me by a friend who used to work for the river rouge gm plant. the harddrive was wiped several times by the staff to make sure no 'classified' dat got out and all is ell but ac'97 audio controllers do not work device can not start. why is this and will you help me. thank you


----------



## GSem

Need HELP !!!
Fujistu-Siemens Amilo D7830
Processor : Northwood 3,06Ghz
Memory: 512 MB
.. etc

I formatted my laptop 2 days ago, and now i am trying to recover drivers from the original cd, when i try to install the audio driver it gives me error code 10, cannot start...
Althouth it's from the original cd, i tried to go to fujistu-siemens website and download the related driver, still the same problem, 
in the device manager it shows me an exclamation mark around it..
If someone can help me with this !!
Thx


----------



## Ohoni

Hey, I'm having a similar problem. The only two changes I made to my system were that I swapped my UPS (which I can't see what that would mess with), and I got a new mouse so I uninstalled Logitech's Setpoint drivers and reinstalled the new ones (a newer version of the Setpoint drivers. 

After doing this, but before restarting, my sound worked just fine, but my table was messed up, in that it was meant to cover two screens but only covered one. So I restarted my computer, and when it was booting up, it said "new hardware detected, HD Audio" or something along those lines. 

Basically I was left in the state mentioned above, where my audio device was listed in the "other" category as non-functional, and my computer's convinced I have no audio device at all. I downloaded the audio drivers from both Realtech and from my mobo manufacturer, and neither seemed to do the trick, all that happened was that the error in the device manager moved to the audio section, and now lists "Realtech HD Audio", but with a yellow "!" and the code 10. 

My board is a Biostar Tforce 550.


----------



## Tazmo

Hello everyone,

I've read throught this thread and also seem to be having the same issues, I have no sound and get th code 10 story have also read about about installing the drivers and troubleshooting but nothing has worked! It seems there are certain website for different laptops if i'm not mistaken to intstalling the drivers, how would i find mine?

My laptop is an E-Systems 3084, can you help me?


----------



## Pauldo

Tazmo-

Just make sure here but please start a new thread.

Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## Tazmo

Ok will do Pauldo, please help me, new thread under: Help RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10] problem


----------



## Anirudh Sharma

GUYS I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!! my mother board device is intel inside and i cannot find a sound device for my computer....and is showing a code[10] error can u guys help me?:4-dontkno :smile:


----------



## nekko

I found a solution!! :wink:

Download this driver from Gateway

http://support.gateway.com/support/...o Driver Version: 6.14.10.0510&uid=200884642

--


----------



## mim_0011

I've got a problem too!I just installed drivers for Realtek AC'97 but it says error code 10 (cannot start) http://prikachi.com/files/1639597j.jpg ant that's the exact file I used ftp://WebUser:[email protected]/pc/audio/WDM_A406.exe Any ideas?


----------



## dplives

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Use Everest under my signature and find out what motherboard you have in the computer with that program. Then, you can go to the motherboard manufacturer's website and download the items that fit that motherboard like the AC97 and the Ethernet Controller that would be found on that motherboard disk.


----------



## dplives

im having same problem after installing window seven have hp pavilion 4805us need that everst program so i can find out what chipset is incomp but cant seem to find the download link please help me


----------



## Conopida

hi, i had the exactly same problem as lil_jet. the problem is that i cant find the correct device or i dont know... when i check the properties of my realtek ac'97 audio sound device it says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)". please help...i really need sound on my laptop. its an averatec laptop if this does help.


----------

